# frozen rats/mice



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

wheres the best place to buy these singley? i have had delivery today of rats/mice an they wasnt frozen when they got here.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Singly you're looking at silly prices like 70-1.20 per mouse (at least thats what its like where I live). I'd try ordering again from somewhere else. I used icemice and they arrived frozen in a polybox with icepacks.


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

do they sell rats?and have you got a link?

cheers


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Frozen Mice and Reptile Food at Ice Mice : victory:


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

cheers bri...fancy meeting u here lol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Deja-vu.................:lol2:
Groundhog day, i say groundhog day, i say groundhog day............:lol2:


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Went to my local pet shop today to get a month's worth of feed for my royal and corn.

£25!!!!

12 fuzzies and 8 mice.

Cant remember how much fuzzies were, but mice were £1.79 each!

Discount only offered when 'bulk buying' chicks! 

Now to me that is simply ridiculous...had no choice but to buy them, but i'll be going elsewhere next time!!! : victory:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

That works out at almost a £1 per fuzzy, thats extortionate....:bash:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

you got well and truly ripped off!!!!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

livefoods.co.uk


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

skimpy said:


> Went to my local pet shop today to get a month's worth of feed for my royal and corn.
> 
> £25!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Jesus christ mine costs me £8.80 for 8 fluffs and 4 medium mice


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Tell me about it!!!

So i can get supplies from livefoods.co.uk, and it will be delivered, frozen to me?

Just a little worried about having food posted.


----------

